# Email received from home office Atlas



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

I have received an email from “home office atlas “ stating that my FLR was successful but I literally gave my biometrics on 22nd . And my application was standard not priority. Idk if it’s real email . Can someone confirm for me if the email address is right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

I received an email from Home Office atlas too confirming that my ILR was successful. I received my BRP a few days later.

Congratulations!


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

I’m just in disbelief. I got an update today and it’s Sunday as well. I went for my biometrics on 22nd . It says email is from “home office atlas” and if I click on it , it reflects [email protected] 
It says the reference number that was on my biometrics appointment confirmation as UAN number. I still don’t know if I should consider this real lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

It is a genuine email address. That was a fast decision. You are very lucky. All the best for your next application!


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

Thank you so much. I’m just absolutely flabbergasted. I’m in bit of a disbelief so not getting happy yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

I see in the email it states if I have an old brp I should now cut in half send it to the address given. Did you do that too purple skies? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes I did. 

I sent the old BRP by recorded delivery at the post office.

Wait until you receive your new BRP first.


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

Alright ,thanks again _fingers crossed_


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

I had the same reaction! Especially as it was my naturalisation application, and I wasn't expecting a decision for a few months. 
Maybe they've hired more agents to help clear the backlog, who knows.


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

sprite75 said:


> I had the same reaction! Especially as it was my naturalisation application, and I wasn't expecting a decision for a few months.
> Maybe they've hired more agents to help clear the backlog, who knows.


Hi, what did you do after receiving email from them to book citizen ceremony?

Did you email them and leave your number to call you? What if they call during the working hours where I cannot able to pick it up?

Also, Did you receive invitation letter by post? or is it just one email from them mentioning Citizen Ceremony Invitation?


----------



## sublimedance (Jan 5, 2022)

hello 

I hope you guys are okay. Could I just double check something? I applied for british citizenship a month and a half ago; sent my biometric information beginning of december; and yesterday I received an email from home office atlas, asking me for my 5 year address history (which I already provided in the application) and they want me to send it to this email simply written down: [email protected] 

and i was wondering why would they need it as it is already supplied and it seems a bit fishy to just write my address history in an email.. 

has anyone had this?


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just did a quick search online, that does sound like the right email, and it would come from HO Atlas. It's not a common scam tactic!
You could try calling the support line--it's somewhere in the emails they give you. They can verify that it's a legit email address from HO Atlas, if you don't mind being on hold for a while.


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

Or they've just randomly decided that they don't like however it was that you put your last 5 yrs of addresses.


----------



## Royal desire (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi hope you okay can anyone please advise me 
I applied for set 0 ILR on tier 1 entrepreneur visa 
I got my extension last year in 2020 octorber I applied for accelerated route on November 4 2021 i got an email from home office on 6 december we are considering your application but why have you applied early as your 5 years finishes in 2022 i really dont understand have there not checked my application form ? There said reply back within 10 days i replied same day and explained them why i applied todays is 6th jan stil havent had any replyes from them 1 had to send 2 email as on my first email i forgot to write my name on with the uan number its email to contingency ward please help on if its right and how long itl be


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Royal desire said:


> Hi hope you okay can anyone please advise me
> I applied for set 0 ILR on tier 1 entrepreneur visa
> I got my extension last year in 2020 octorber I applied for accelerated route on November 4 2021 i got an email from home office on 6 december we are considering your application but why have you applied early as your 5 years finishes in 2022 i really dont understand have there not checked my application form ? There said reply back within 10 days i replied same day and explained them why i applied todays is 6th jan stil havent had any replyes from them 1 had to send 2 email as on my first email i forgot to write my name on with the uan number its email to contingency ward please help on if its right and how long itl be


If your grammar and spelling in the e-mail to the Home office is anything like in *this* e-mail, I can understand why you have not had a response from them - they are still trying to decipher your response.
e.g I got my extention last year in 2020 october i applied for accelerted route on November 4 2021 I got an e-mail on 6 December. Did you get your extention last year (which would have been 2021 ) or was it in October 2020? OR did you get your extention last year, applied for accelerated route onNov 4 2021 and received HO e-mail on 6 December. 
What does "the UAN number, its e-mail to contingency ward ' mean ...?


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, I don't like to pick on people for writing, but this is a written discussion. If we can't understand your ideas, we can't help.
I think they're saying you've applied too early?

You need to rewrite this carefully, then start a new discussion. If you aren't confident about writing, try this tip: put every new idea or detail on a new line. Use ' ' to show when the Home Office is speaking.
Ex:
I got my extension last year in 2020 octorber 
I applied for accelerated route on November 4 2021 
i got an email from home office on 6 december 'we are considering your application but why have you applied early as your 5 years finishes in 2022'

Finally, remember that although YOU have to reply within 10 days, they will often take a lot longer.


----------



## Royal desire (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi hope you okay can anyone please advise me 
I applied for set 0 ILR on tier 1 entrepreneur visa 
I got my extension last year in 2020 octorber I applied for accelerated route on November 4 2021 i got an email from home office on 6 december we are considering your application but why have you applied early as your 5 years finishes in 2022 i really dont understand have there not checked my application form ? There said reply back within 10 days i replied same day and explained them why i applied todays is 6th jan stil havent had any replyes from them 1 had to send 2 email as on my first email i forgot to write my name on with the uan number its email to wa


----------



## Royal desire (Jan 5, 2022)

sprite75 said:


> Yes, I don't like to pick on people for writing, but this is a written discussion. If we can't understand your ideas, we can't help.
> I think they're saying you've applied too early?
> 
> You need to rewrite this carefully, then start a new discussion. If you aren't confident about writing, try this tip: put every new idea or detail on a new line. Use ' ' to show when the Home Office is speaking.
> ...


Hi there sorry for spelling error so once you get a email from homeoffice how long does it take normaly for a decision? And wanted to ask that my biometric card is stil valid can i travel still ?


----------



## Royal desire (Jan 5, 2022)

???


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

Your questions are now far away from the original topic of this question. If you want ideas from other people with similar experiences, you will have to go to the main page, and make a new post there. I don't know anything about the Tier 0 or entrepeneurship visas


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello,

As Sprite75 stated, it helps us if you can put your application history in point form.

Did you apply for Tier 1 - Tier 1 extension - SET O? 

From what I understand, the caseworker says that you have applied too early. 

You are eligible to apply in 2022. You applied in 2021

1. You have to wait for the caseworker to respond to your email. There is no timeframe for them to respond.
2. You cannot travel when your application is pending. If you travel, your application for SET O will be cancelled


----------



## shas (8 mo ago)

INLD said:


> I have received an email from “home office atlas “ stating that my FLR was successful but I literally gave my biometrics on 22nd . And my application was standard not priority. Idk if it’s real email . Can someone confirm for me if the email address is right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi INLD,
did you receive your BRP done, 
i had received an email from home office atlas on September 6.,2021 stating that my application is successful and granted visa for 3 years but unfortunately after doing the biometrics they application got refused ,i don't understand why .
so totally worried now given it for AR

Have anyone experienced anything like this


----------



## Khalid_rahimi (6 mo ago)

hey I’ve just applied for indefinite leave to remain but I had 4 month left to get my visa ending when I did it. I’ve done the fingerprints and that. But its been almost 6 month I haven’t received enything yet enyone know enything plesse thanks


----------



## dom sa (5 d ago)

sublimedance said:


> hello  I hope you guys are okay. Could I just double check something? I applied for british citizenship a month and a half ago; sent my biometric information beginning of december; and yesterday I received an email from home office atlas, asking me for my 5 year address history (which I already provided in the application) and they want me to send it to this email simply written down: [email protected] and i was wondering why would they need it as it is already supplied and it seems a bit fishy to just write my address history in an email.. has anyone had this?


----------



## dom sa (5 d ago)

sublimedance said:


> hello
> 
> I hope you guys are okay. Could I just double check something? I applied for british citizenship a month and a half ago; sent my biometric information beginning of december; and yesterday I received an email from home office atlas, asking me for my 5 year address history (which I already provided in the application) and they want me to send it to this email simply written down: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hello
I have same situation, they asked me about my evidence of continuous residence ,which I already provided in the application. Could you let me know if they fix it?
Thanks


----------

